# lennox elite



## tred (Oct 23, 2011)

the furnace fires over and will run for about 2 mins then drops out. then comes back on and does the same thing. the board is flashing normal operation the whole time. the board never loses 24 between w and common. the flu pipes seem to be clear. the pressure switch was replaced last year and the flame sensor yesterday. the trap was also drained


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

check the high limit switch....also, if it is a 90% or better furnace, There has to be water in the trap to operate


----------



## screwdave (Nov 10, 2011)

you might check the unit grounding, they are very sensative.:thumbsup: 
best bet is a differant brand:furious:


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

its possible its the stat.. remove r from board the n jump r -w see what happens then:blink:


----------

